# Am I installing Mac OS 9.1 correctly?



## dodge2461 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello. Today, I got several old Mac OSes(X10.2-10.3) OS 9.1 OS 8.6, OS 8.1, And a ton of system 7 disks, even a Mac OS 3 floppy! Well, as you know, I need Mac OS 9 to update my iMac G3's firmware. I put the disc(Which I'm pretty sure it's a retail, since the PDF said nothing about having another version of OS 9)in, and restarted my computer(Running Mac OS X 10.0,buggy as heck). It just booted into OS X(I was holding down C by the way). I set it as my startup disk, with the same results. I even tried installing mac OS 8 to update to OS 9(that didn't work either). I then decided to screw around and put in the OS X jaguar disc 1. I went into disk utilities, and opened up drive setup. My plan was to format the drive, when I came across something; The Drive setup asked me if I wanted it to install Mac OS 9 drivers. The description said that this was if I wanted to install OS 9, excluding classic. I clicked yes, and formatted. I don't think it did anything, since it kept asking me for  finder software. Is there a way to do it? do I need to install OS X 10.0 with the option of OS 9 drivers selected? Is the CD to blame? Please help me answer these questions!


----------



## oldmanmac (Feb 5, 2012)

If you have a retail OS9 disk it will be white with a large orangey "9" on the front. If you can boot from a OSX disc and not the 9, chances are that the disc is bad.I actually have an retail OS9 disc that can no longer be read ! Can't remember the name of it,but you have a good Apple reseller there in Medford (I'm in KFalls.) and I know he does old Macs as he sells them on Craigslist from time to time. They might have a good copy of OS9 available. Oh, and this video might be of help, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY_EsQzeESc


----------



## dodge2461 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks! It turned out my iMac cannot boot from OS9.1, except from the grey discs. I found a disc and installed my firmware and now I'm on OS X 10.3 Panther!


----------

